# A composition of mine. What do you think?



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/reuben-rowlands%2Fnew-symphony-no-1

This is an orchestral composition that I wrote for GCSE Music. This means that I'm a young musician and that I'm looking for inspiration for the future.

I am aware that this forum is full of classical aficionados, so if you've got this far, please have a listen to my work. As I have already decided on doing Music for A Level, I'm looking for ideas to improve and develop my compositions.

As many of you can probably tell from hearing this, my main influence in Music is Beethoven as I absolutely adore his work.

I hope you like it, and I'm grateful if you take your time to listen to it. Thank You very much.

Sincerely, 
Budding musician.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I like it.

I still have and like my GSCE composition from not too many years back, which is not dissimilar; though more directly inspired by Haydn, it ends up quite Beethovian at points.

It would take me more time than I have now to critique this piece properly.

My general comments, to be taken with salt of course, and used as ideas, would be that it's possibly a little too stable: too many pedal points in the bass in particular. I would suggest looking at the way that Beethoven treats the bass in something like the Pastoral symphony. Note how it begins by essentially swapping (really quite slowly) between tonic and dominant, but then increases its motion for the second subject to generate more energy. Note that the sort of bass motion which you have in the bass between 0:35 and 0:45 will be heard as essentially a single bass note elaborated.

I also feel that the harmonic (of course influencing the bass) motions could be more influenced by the whole tonic/dominant ideas at times. I would analyse some Beethoven (informally, just look at it with your current level of understanding) to see what he does harmonically. Note that he elaborates single chords for a long time the chords cohere together and progress extremely logically: often the elaborated chords are tonic and dominant. The Eroica is very interesting for elaborated harmonic progressions.

In general I would suggest looking at some Beethoven scores. Borrow them from your school or get them on IMSLP. Look at them for what you find interesting. This should serve the purpose itself. I wouldn't particularly recommend theory to analyse things unless that interests you anyway. By looking at the scores (and listening to them, sometimes at the same time) you may spot things you find interesting. Progress will happen generally, and you may well not be even aware of it.


----------

